# Fürth/südstadt Last Raffnix Gestohlen !=!=!=!??!?!



## SoN!c (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo mein KUmpel sein LASt Raffnix wurde am silvester aus seinem keller gestohlen also wer etwas sieht oder hört der kann sich ja bei mir mal melden ICH WÄR EUCH SEHR SEHR SEHR DANKBAR hier eine etwas genauer beschreibung des rades 




*Rahmen:*
*LAST Raffnix (2006) schwarz mit weiß   lackiertem Hinterbau*
*Gabel:*
*Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 (2007) weiß /   20mm Steckachse*
*VR-Nabe:*
*Atomlab Aircorp (2006) schwarz / 20mm   Steckachse*
*VR-Felge:*
*Atomlab Pimp Lite 26 schwarz*
*VR-Mantel:*
*Schwalbe TableTop   26 falt*
*Steuersatz:*
*Chris King   A-Headset schwarz*
*Vorbau:*
*BLK Mrkt (Black   Market) 0°raise / schwarz*
*Lenker:*
*BLK Mrkt (Black   Market) 1 raise / weiß gekürzt*
*Griffe:*
*Animal Edwin   Delarosa / schwarz*
*Bremse:*
*Formula Oro K24   (Bremskolben schwarz lackiert) + 160mm Formula Rotor*
*Sattelstange:*
*Scott Seat-Comp.   + Distanz Spacer*
*Sattel:*
*BLK Mrkt (Black Market) schwarz mit   weißem schlagring Muster*
*Innenlager:*
*WTP (WeThePeople) BMX-BB schwarz*
*Kurbel:*
*Eastern Bikes Pro Crank 19 mm in weiß*
*Peadele:*
*Eastern SB in weiß*
*HR-Nabe:*
*Eastern SS-Nabe mit 12 Z ritzel in   schwarz*
*HR-Felge:*
*Alexrim DM24 26 umlackiert in Himmelblau*
*HR-Mantel:*
*Kenda Kiniption 26*
*BILD NICHT AKTUELL!!!*


----------



## FO-mega Local (5. Januar 2008)

...ich sag nur Messer rein, Gedärme raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoN!c (6. Januar 2008)

ja man der wird zer****t


----------

